
Fim – File Integrity Manager (and why you need it) - crasm
https://evrignaud.github.io/fim/
======
bartvk
This looks very interesting. Personally I do not trust my filesystem (HFS+)
and for my family pictures, I create a PAR2 archive. It's a bit of a hassle to
check these, with handwritten scripts and stuff. I'd love something more
automated.

~~~
crasm
I'm guessing most people either don't bother with it (I haven't...) or write
their own ad-hoc file integrity managers using checksum files and par2. I was
about to try something, but decided to go look for existing work instead.

There's a proliferation of backup software, but this is the only file
integrity solution I've come across. Surprising, since file integrity is the
only way to know if what's being backed up is any good.[0]

[0]
[http://www.taobackup.com/integrity.html](http://www.taobackup.com/integrity.html)

